# Michael J Fox 61st Primetime Emmy Awards - Arrivals - September 20, 2009 x 3



## Claudia (21 Sep. 2009)

​


----------



## Tokko (21 Sep. 2009)

Immer gerne gesehen.

Dankeschön für Michael.


----------

